
UnlockFame – Talent Discovery App Launching May 2017 - unlockfame
Unlockfame is an user-friendly app for people that have been trying to get noticed but just have not had the chance.<p>We have designed this app to be user friendly so this gives the user time to work on there skill sets and show it off to the world.
At UnlockFame we have categories for every area the talent may be weather a Musician, Artist, Sports, Comedian, or even a internet sensation we want a platform for all users to upload there video and get noticed.<p>UnlockFame will be launched May 2017 looking for everyone’s support and please share this new Niche app for Users to Show There Talents to the World www.unlockfame.com
======
unlockfame
Guys would love if Hacker News community will support this new niche app and
share with friends and family i will update once app is launched thanks again

